# Top window on a VW trident



## 3bikeman (Aug 15, 2019)

How do you remove the Perspex window in the high top on a autosleeper VW trident? I need to replace as it’s cracked and I can’t see a way of getting it off? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Please post a picture or tell us what type of window


----------

